# Maya & Memphis' Clutch



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thought I would do as Allen has done, and make one thread for the hatching of M&M's chicks.

Tonight, baby #5 hatched! It's sooo tiny compared to the others. When i checked at 7:45pm it had not hatched yet, but when I checked at 10pm, it was here!!!

That leaves 2 more to go!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh wow they are so sweet  I want to hold them all


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww bless, they're so cute. You're gonna have lots of lil fluff balls soon.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg they are adorable! i want!! lol....cant wait to see what mutations they are!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

So many! Congrats. Its great that they all look so good. Is the oldest baby's eyes starting to open? In one picture it looks like there is a little slit. I'm not sure how old the oldest one is but it is possible.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What a big clutch! They all look good too! keep an eye on the little ones. You might have to step in with a little help. Do you have hand feeding formula on hand?


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> So many! Congrats. Its great that they all look so good. Is the oldest baby's eyes starting to open? In one picture it looks like there is a little slit. I'm not sure how old the oldest one is but it is possible.


The two oldest (hatched the same day) are 6 days old. I took a good look at them, and i don't see much, but who i guess we will find out soon


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> What a big clutch! They all look good too! keep an eye on the little ones. You might have to step in with a little help. Do you have hand feeding formula on hand?


I do have forumla...I went out the day the first two hatched, and got it right away, just in case  i also am in touch whenever i need to, with a Breeder somewhat close to me, and she is awesome! i actually spoke with her last night for almost 45 min. I think I'm pretty much prepared, but we will see. I am guaranteeing that i will have more questions. It is wonderful to be in contact with this forum...everybody is very helpful and great


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

there so cute.i want to hold them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if you look close enough you can see just the slightest slit on the 1st hatched eye wich means the eyse on him/her are opening


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> omg they are adorable! i want!! lol....cant wait to see what mutations they are!


well... none is whiteface so far... so all yellow based... and none has yellow eyes.. so all normal.. and being that both parents carry the pied gene they´ll all be pied... and split to whiteface and whatever else Memphis is carrying (I forgot )

if Memphis carries the pearl and/or cinnamon the females would be that...*fibgers crossed for a few females*

such a nice big bunch of cute pieds... awww.... so cute!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

The first two babies do have their eyes opening!!! This is so exciting!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It really is exciting! I never get tired of it.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

ooops.. when I said yellow eyes.. I really meant red eyes 

so exciting!!... YAY!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY!...Baby #6 has arrived...one more to go! The size between the first two and baby #6 is sooo drastic. But, they are all getting fed...nice crops! And there is so much poop in the nest box, I think I will have to clean it today  I think they are getting their voices, because they have this whistle that sounds like the aliens in "Aliens"...it is sooo cute!
I will post pics when I can get a good shot of baby #6. I think I am going to have to figure out names...the number thing just isn't doing it for me


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

When you have such a large clutch that's exactly what happens. Keep your eye on the littlest ones because the parents might feed them like the older ones and their needs are different. Watch that they aren't allowed to get too cold and that their crops don't become hard. If that happens they aren't digesting their food.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

So far so good!!! However, I have noticed yesterday that I couldn't find the 7th egg. I finally found it buried away from the babies. I picked it up and it was cold, so I thought, lets see what happens...so I placed it under the babies, and this AM I found it again, shoved off to the side, and cold. I think M&M have decided that 6 is enough.

However, today is day 18 for this egg, but all the other eggs hatched on day 18 or earlier (either 16th or 17th day). How long should I leave this egg in the nest. I figured I would leave it there at least maybe until day 25. THen I thought, because it is actually heavy, so I know there is a baby inside, that maybe I should open it and see if I can save it...BUT, I think it is too late for that Also, if I did that, it would be harder for me to rid of a visable baby bird, then just the egg.

Babies 1&2, have their eyes almost totally open, and their crowns are starting to grow...one crown in coming in yellow, and one is coming in gray...so I think one is male (yellow like Maya) and one is female (grey like Memphis)!
AND...baby #3 eyes opened today


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww Congratz! Boy, I wished i lived closer Cause i'd Love To have a bubba that looked like Maya! She is soo Beautiful!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i normally leave eggs 7 -10 days past day 21 that is the normal to hatch


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

In this case since M&M have decided the egg isn't any good it probably isn't. They have a very large clutch now and you have found the last egg cold twice. You might just as well take it out.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

when you get a chance ... please post pics of the cuties... I can´t believe they are getting their colors.. awwww...


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some pics i took today!

The first 2 are of baby #2 (I think)..could be baby #1 (they were born on the same day...I call them my "twins"  They both have their crown growing in and this ones is all yellow. The other ones crown is coming in gray and yellow.

The 3rd pic: From left to right, baby#4, the head of baby#5, baby #1, baby#2, tiny baby#6 and baby#3


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh my! Look at all those opening eyes! They are going to be completely covered with feathers before you know it. Congrats on them all.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The littlest one appears to have red eyes!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

SO cute...I'm jelous! I really love Maya- she's so pretty! I knew she'd have pretty babies! They sure made a mess in that box though huh!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> The littlest one appears to have red eyes!!!


i was just getting ready to say that 

You have a little Lutino girl 

since Maya is not a Lutino, it means Memphis is Split to lutino and the baby is 100% girl (This is when its a breeze to sex the sex linked mutations LOL)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yipeeeeeeeeeee on the lutino


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww how cute!! thats so awesome 6 out of 7!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Aly said:


> SO cute...I'm jelous! I really love Maya- she's so pretty! I knew she'd have pretty babies! They sure made a mess in that box though huh!


Yes, they have...lol. And I had just cleaned it the day before  Well, at least their pooping ..lol


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> i was just getting ready to say that
> 
> You have a little Lutino girl
> 
> since Maya is not a Lutino, it means Memphis is Split to lutino and the baby is 100% girl (This is when its a breeze to sex the sex linked mutations LOL)


OH MY GOSH!!!! I did not even notice that...I noticed there was something different, but I couldn't figure it out. I am sooo excited...I've always wanted a lutino


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how cute!!!.. YAY on the lutino girl... awww.....


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

cute little babies


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So many cute little bubs


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics 

The first two are of Baby #1...how big it's getting!
Then of course the nest box...Baby #1 is still with my son at this point.
The last picture is baby #4...it's eyes are opening. i noticed it has a little scratch on its crop, but i've checked it again, and it is fine.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

very nice indeed i like the 2nd pic of the chick falling asleep


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

aww.... so big now...  ...

can´t wait to see more feathers coming...


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, eveyone want some pics??!!!!  Here is the line up:..lol

Baby #1
Baby #2
Baby #3 (with lunch all over its face  )
Baby #4
Baby #5
Baby #6 - is in the next reply


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

AND Baby #6 - my little lutino girl (I'm keeping her..haven't figured a name yet..I thought maybe "Flower", 'Sunflower", "Daisy", "Lily", "Daffofil", "Sweetpea" or "Tulip"...do you see where I'm heading )...I think I'm heading towards, Flower, Daffodil or Sweetpea


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

me likes Flower... aww... so cute....

is it me or baby 2 has a pearling??... I really don´t know but it seems some yellow pins have a pattern.. maybe it´s just my imagination


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

i like the name daisy


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

My husband likes Daisy and Popcorn


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i like sweet pea


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!! 6 out of 7 hatched, that's great!!  All the bubs are looking great.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't believe six hatched either, they are all so cute  You will have to get a couple more cages and keep them all


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're so cute! 6 little fluff balls.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

OK..here is my brooder! Tomorrow night I am moving Baby #1&2 into here for hand feeding...they are 14 days old already (gosh, do the kids grow so fast ...lol... )

I added a tall jar inside with water for humidity. The brooder itself is a large, clear tupperware container, and i actually am using on of my kitchen cooling grates for a lid. I added a clean towel inside for them to cuddle with, and so they don't lean up against a possible cool wall. The layers my brooder is set up on is: a wooden cutting board (so I don't damage my table from the heat), towel, heating pad, towel, then brooder. I have a thermometer lying on top of the bedding, and with this setup the temp varied between 85 and 88 degrees (not sure why it varied, its on the lowest setting). I thought this might be to hot, so i added another towel between the brooder and the first towel, so now it is around 83 to 84. Which is better? I know I might have to adjust depending on how the chicks handle it in there. I even added a couple tiny toys for amuzement 

How does it look?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it looks great!

As for the temperature, in the thread "how to be prepared for hand raising babies" I see Sue's said something about it.. 



sweetrsue said:


> It's really based on the amount of feathering your babies have. It may vary a bit depending on how your chick develop. Basically for chicks in pin feathers 80 to 85 degrees, for more fully feathered chicks 75 to 80 degrees. for weaned chicks 68 to 75. So when they reach the age of roughly 8 weeks they should be fine at room temp.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awww..... I can´t wait to see them all feathered up.. 14 days.. WOW.. really really fast....


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

These threads always make me want to breed tiels!

They're all so beautiful, I can't believe how many hatched. You're definitely very blessed, I can't wait to see how they feather out.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ive fallen in love with baby 2!!!!! look at that gorgeous yellow spikey crest!! they are all adorable!!! im so glad u got a little little lutino....i love the name popcorn!! thats so cute!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They all look great! It looks like you've done very well setting up you brooder!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some pics of the first time in the brooder for #1 and #2 last night.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Also, here are some pics of after their first hand feeding this morning. It went not too bad. They didn't take as much as is recommended, but I think we all were a bit nervous.  Lunch went much better!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

They're looking so big! I love how they're already mugging for the cameras.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg im so in love with yellow crest!!!! they are so cute...i lvoe the one of the baby with his eyes half closed...like oh man im full...nap time!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think you are doing great! You are obviously a proud Grandfidder.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's some updated pics. Baby #3 joined the brooder last night, and baby #4 goes in tomorrow night...the last two (#5 &6) will go together on Saturday night when baby#6 is 14 days old.
Here is babys 1, 2, 3 and 4 

Well, baby #1 is definately male (it's looking like Maya), and his orange cheeks are coming in nice and colourful! Baby #2& 3 I think are female, because they are looking like Memphis (lots of Grey). I think baby #4 is male too, since his crown is yellow, and seems to be looking like baby #1.

Let me know if you think otherwise...as I am just going by what I have been told about genetics (Babies looking like the mother will be male, and babies looking like the father or another mutation) is female)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i want to hand it to you duckie your doing a great job with them now have you thought of selling some of them not right now but when they are ready to go


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They all have their eyes wide open! That's a good sign in my book.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is baby #5 and #6. Baby #5 has a yellow crown coming, so maybe male (like maya). 

And, of course, my little lutino girl! We have (I think) decided to call her Popcorn, if she ends up with a yellow head and white body. If she ends up all yellow, we're going to name her Buttercup.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

allen said:


> i want to hand it to you duckie your doing a great job with them now have you thought of selling some of them not right now but when they are ready to go


Hi Allen,
Yes, I am going to sell some of them. I already have 2, maybe 3 people who are interested. However, I think it is going to be hard for me to let them go  But, I knew I would try to sell some of them when i started...especially when 7 eggs were laid! I don't have the room for all of them  It started out that I was going to keep one, then it was two...now I want to keep more  lol


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

MBS strikes again!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> MBS strikes again!


Lol...what does this mean? :blush:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're growing up so fast and getting more adorable every day!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Duckie said:


> Lol...what does this mean? :blush:


MBS is multiple bird syndrome, I can see why you have it they are all so cute


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> MBS is multiple bird syndrome, I can see why you have it they are all so cute


LOL...I like that! Yes, I think I am suffering from MBS!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hello my name is Kimberley and im a tiel addict...yes....i admit it...and quite frankly im proud of it!!! if u have to be an addict i figure birds isnt so bad


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> hello my name is Kimberley and im a tiel addict...yes....i admit it...and quite frankly im proud of it!!! if u have to be an addict i figure birds isnt so bad


I quite agree with this...lol


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

actually the babies with yellow crest can still be females.. as they are pieds...
maya being a pied and memphis also carrying the pied gene, make all babies pied of some sort...so it´s a lillte misleading that babies looking like Maya will be males...

baby one is gonna be a nice pied baby.. lotsa yellow..
baby 2 also pied has like two yellow stripes along his/her crest
baby 3 looks more gray but still I see a yellow tail feather
babies 4 & 5 also have a yellow crest ( which if it´s the only yellow could be males but if yellow is somewhere else too then pieds too)
baby 6 the only definite one so far, female as she´s lutino... 

they are all so grown right now!!.. growing like weed... super cute!! has Kirby seen them? is he interested in one perhaps?


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

huskymom said:


> has Kirby seen them? is he interested in one perhaps?


When the eggs were first laid, he mentioned that he might want one, but i don't think he has been on since then, so I'm not sure


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

So, if the chicks have any yellow on their bodies, other than their crest, they are pieds? I think that Memphis is a normal grey, and not sure what he is crossed with (except, we now know Lutino is in there  )


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

yes, if the babies have a body feather, a flight feather a tail feather.... then they are pieds.. light pieds but still... if they are more "patched" like Maya they are also pieds more heavily but in the same pied category...

if the yellow is only the crest then they could well be males.. 

Maya is pied split whiteface..
Memphis is normal grey split lutino (hence baby girl lutino) and pied (hence the yellow inthe back of his head, or even light pied) and possibly split to something else

all your babies will be pieds.. light as Memphis or heavy as Maya... so they could be boys or girls... so far the only 100% gender assured is the lutino girl...

but I bet they´ll all be gorgeous.. I love pieds!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Huskymom, thank you for this...gendering is soooo confusing lol


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

if you do get any pearls or cinnamons.. they would be female too...

but let´s hold on to see if males start whistling a bit... some are young singers...

can´t wait to see them full of feathers.. they´ll be lovely pieds


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I have some pearling!!! This is baby #2! So would this mean, that #2 is a girl?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

only if memphis had pearls as a chickthen his off spring pearls would be female but if maya is pearl then pearl chicks would be male


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

by the location... I´m sorry to say no... it´s just tail barring lines... all babies get them.. but once molted females keep them and males grwo solid feathers.. although Cotton my WF pied male still has some barring and he´s way past 2yrs.

to be a pearl it should look like this mostly on the upper area.. wings and back..

although this is a cinnamon pearl


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my joseph who is 4 still has pearlings it is rare for a male to keep some pearlings but it does happen here is my joseph at 4 years old


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

OK...here they all are! Starting at 12 o'clock and going clockwise, we have baby#2, baby#1, baby#6, baby#5, baby#3, baby#4.

i am noticing that the cheek patches on baby #1 are coming in very, very orange...almost a reddish orange. The patches on baby #2 and 4 look like a light orange. baby #3 has some patch's coming in, but very faint. Can this help to determine the sex also?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

it could... if they were not pied... my Maui has bright cheeks but she´s a pied 

I think baby 3 and 6 are girls... only 100% sure on 6 obviously but my hunch says 3 is also girl.. hehe... she might be male as she has yellow in the beak area... who knows 

I don´t see any pearls so no pearly girls... nor cinnamons 

but I do see a bunch of cutie pieds and a lutino YAY!!!...

can you post pics up close of each to see more details?


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

huskymom said:


> can you post pics up close of each to see more details?


Of course I can!  I love posting pics 

Baby#4
Baby#2
Baby#1
Baby#3

Baby#5&6 on next thread


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Baby#6
Baby#5


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ok i've changed my mind...i'll have.....all of them!!! what a gorgeous clutch!!!!! sooooooo many pieds! im in love!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They all look great  I love baby #3's grey crest


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> They all look great  I love baby #3's grey crest


I figured you would...it looks like spikes (or at least on its way to it  )


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I think baby 4 is gonna look like Bea´s Snickers and/or xxxSpikexxx´s Spike...

baby 1 more like my RB Jack... but with a lil grey on the face

babies 2 & 3 will look almost normal grey females, but baby 2 with a yellow/grey crest and baby 3 with just a yellow feather thrown in the crest and another one in the tail

baby 6... all lutino hehe
baby 5 kinda in between baby 1,2 & 4

they are all so cute... but I do love baby grey...still thinking she´s a she


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

When, or should I at all, give the babies a bath...like with a spritzer?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would wait until they are fully feathered for a full bath, I would use a warm moist cloth to wipe feet and formula off them for now.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When I was hand feeding my babies I had an ice cream container with warm water and a cloth then I just wiped them. They had their first mist at about a month or two old, and a proper bath not long after that, just to make sure their feathers were all through and they would be able to preen afterward which is how they like to dry off.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I finally decided on a name for my baby lutino girl...soooo, with no further a do...please meet "Gracie" !!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They're all so adorable! Congrats! Gracie is my fav...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I can not believe how much suucess you have got from M&M! Well, I can believe it... you are doing such a great job... but I am soooo proud of them! 

I was at a pet shop tonight, and fell inlove with these 4 tiels that are being handfed. They are the same age as your babies, and I can just imagine how happy you are to have 6 of them. 

I never knew Memphis was split to lutino! The breeder did not know his background (he was egg at the bottom of an aviary), but she thought his mom was a wf cin pearl split pied. I guess not! haha
Keep in mind some babies may be split whiteface... as Mayas dad was a whiteface..

Also, babies cant be sexed this young, unless DNA or genetically. All of your babies are pieds or greys expect for Gracie... so you wont know their sex, no matter their brightness, cheek patches, or mohawks  Just thought id let ya know! 

Can we get some pics of Memphis and Maya too? Please give them all a kiss for me... hehe.

CHEERS!

Nathan


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Nathan (Kirby),
i spoke to your mom two nights ago, and wondered if you were interested in a chick...She said she would give you a message. Hope Brazil is going great !!! 

Let me know, so I can save one for you  (I'm selling them for $100, but you'll get a real nice discount  Thanks again for picking me to adopt M&M...We just love them!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, ok...I think we have finally picked some more names...what do you think?

In order of the pics on my siggy:
Baby #1 = "Uno" meaning number 1 baby 

Baby #2 = "Screech"...always screeches when it is feeding time (my hubby picked this one...I'm not sold yet, but maybe it will come...lol)

Baby #3 = "Pepper"...it looks like pepper (I originally thought "Onyx", but its not black. My sons likes "Spirit"

Baby #4 = ? ...haven't picked one here yet 

Baby #5 = "Scar" ...because it had the skin injury (I'm sure from a piece of the egg stuck to its body) when it was tiny

Baby #6 = "Gracie"


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

cute names... but can we see pics.. hehe.... maybe seeing them once again and again and again.. we can help you out with names


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't have to ask twice..LOL  So help me pick some names  
Some other names I found that are neat are Bonzai, Kuzco, Indigo, Jade and Kali (means energy in hindu).

Baby #3 ("Pepper") & 1 ("Uno"?) checking things out...not sure of Uno

Baby #2 ("Screech ?): I found "Chiku" on the web and it means the chatterer in African...what do you think of Chiku?

Baby #5 ("Scar"), Baby #6 ("Gracie") in back and Baby #4 (?) protecting each other.

Maya flew into the cage where #1,2 & 3 are...she decided to check things out I guess 

Baby #2,3, and 1 sitting in their cage


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

going with the number thing.. how about Cuatro.. as in four hehe... it also came to mind Viktor... not sure why or to what baby.. but just popped.. hehe

are you wanting a theme... since you already have Gracie.. how about a "G" theme

Güero... it means blonde... could be for "Uno" as he has more yellow..
Gandalf... for the grey crested one 
Gypsy... if any other girl
Greg or Gregory
G.I.Joe.. LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

#1 Uno for boy, Akia for girl (akia means first born in african)
#2 Chiku!!! love this one -for a girl it could be chika
#3 Pepper (unisex)
#4 Puffy (just think it's cute)
#5 Lovit (means hurt in romanian)
#6 Gracie


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

So, I know it is difficult to determine the gender of the chicks. I know it may still be too early to tell, but does anyone have any ideas (other than Gracie, my lutino) of what these babies might be. I know some members have posted their thoughts, but i guess I am getting anxious to find out. I would like to try and avoid a DNA test, so i am hoping that they can be visually sexed, at least eventually  (This mutation and gender stuff is soooo confusing :blush

This is what I am thinking, but I am no expert...lol:
#1 = male
#2 = female ?
#3 = female
#4 = male
#5 = male
#6 = obviously female

Also, we have changed some names again!... Trying to pick names for 6 chicks is a tough ordeal. Well, this is what we have right now...at least until we decide to change one again.

Baby #1 = Ollie
Baby #2 = Screech - hubby and kids like this, so i guess i'll keep it for now anyways 
Baby #3 = Storm 
Baby #4 = Kronk (The kids picked this...from The Emporers New Groove...I suggested Kuzco, and they picked Kronk...I actually think its pretty cool )
Baby #5 = Scar
Baby #6 = Gracie

What do you think?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I liked Kuzco too... I actually I´m keeping in int he back of my head for maybe a dog.. hehe..

Kronk is so cute too!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i want Uno!!! sexing is going to be really really hard with teh pieds....i see some of them will be easy to sex in 6 months to a year cause they seem to have the tail feathers not affected by teh pied...behaviour is going to be ur best bet but that wont be until they are a bit older....maybe whistle at them and see if any pick it up...otherwise its gonna be guessing aand/or dna if someone wants one specific


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Duckie!

hehe you talked to my mom? What did you talk about? Did you tell her your offering a baby to me? her response was...? haha sorry so many questions, but my mom always laughs at me becuase i get so many pets, and I would have loved to be a fly on te wall while she talked to ya  
ps- She hasnt messaged me yet... lol

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE a baby SO SO SO SO SO SO much! However I dont have a car, and I told myself (and my roomates!) I would NOT get many pets. Now, as I say that... I look around and I see two bunnies (both in seperate HUGE cages... and ones pregnant, due tomorrow!  ), plus im getting two budgies (a breeding pair) for free monday morning... so that will be the 3rd cage and 3rd animal I told myself I wouldnt get :blush:
So I really dont know what to do. I miss tiels SOOOOO MUCH, and to know my baby came from my first two cockatiels EVER... it would be so meaningful and id love it so much! 

Regarding sexing... again, you cant tell at this age. Only if it was genetic (and visual!) such as Gracie. The normals and pieds arent able to be sexed. 
If you want to sex them, I used a place in toronto. I forget the company, but it was cheap, quick, and accurate. Thats actually how i found out that Maya was a GIRL (she was named Diego for her first 9 months with me :blush hehe.

Nice chatting with ya!

Nathan


----------

